# Car insurance -Disclosing Penalty Points



## Newbie! (6 Sep 2012)

Without discussing the morals of disclosing penalty points to your insurer can anyone tell me the following:

I need to renew my car insurance at the end of this month. I have 4 penalty points which expire at the end of October. In previous years I have always disclosed my points and they add a loading of about €140 to my policy. This time I think I might just say I have none. If I was involved in an accident after October when the points have expired, is there any possibility of the insurer finding out that I was not truthful in my original details and the policy becoming null and void?


----------



## dereko1969 (6 Sep 2012)

Newbie! said:


> Without discussing the morals of disclosing penalty points to your insurer can anyone tell me the following:
> 
> I need to renew my car insurance at the end of this month. I have 4 penalty points which expire at the end of October. In previous years I have always disclosed my points and they add a loading of about €140 to my policy. This time I think I might just say I have none. If I was involved in an accident after October when the points have expired,* is there any possibility of the insurer finding out that I was not truthful in my original details and the policy becoming null and void*?


 
Yes I would think so.

You should shop around, I thought most insurers didn't load for 4 or fewer points.


----------



## delgirl (6 Sep 2012)

The insurance companies are going to get access to drivers' penalty points count and type of offence .

It's better to be upfront about it rather than to have an accident and for them to discover that you gave incorrect information in your application.

As previous poster says, I would shop around and, as yours expire in October, you might get a good deal.


----------



## Newbie! (7 Sep 2012)

Thanks for the replies. As you suggested, I'll take the honest approach and hope they take into account that they will end shortly.


----------



## roker (7 Sep 2012)

Dereko1969; Aviva have dropped my 10% discount for 2 penalty points. No other convictions or points in the last 25 years.


----------



## gianni (7 Sep 2012)

If they can prove that any of the details you provided were knowingly incorrect then 
I would be extremely surprised if they paid out on any claim you might have.


----------



## SarahMc (7 Sep 2012)

I was loaded €40 for 2 points with 123.ie


----------



## peteb (8 Sep 2012)

Thats unusual.  As 123.ie are RSA - who wouldnt normally load for 2 points as they arent offering a discount!


----------



## PetrolHead (10 Sep 2012)

Could you shop around for the best quote while disclosing the points then shop around again once the points have expired and cancel the first policy.


----------



## truthseeker (10 Sep 2012)

roker said:


> Dereko1969; Aviva have dropped my 10% discount for 2 penalty points. No other convictions or points in the last 25 years.



Same here. I am really annoyed about the penalty points actually. The punishment so does not fit the crime and not only does it cost you 80 quid but then it costs extra on your insurance policy - for 3 years!!


----------



## peteb (10 Sep 2012)

truthseeker said:


> Same here. I am really annoyed about the penalty points actually. The punishment so does not fit the crime and not only does it cost you 80 quid but then it costs extra on your insurance policy - for 3 years!!


 
If its 2 points it doesnt cost you anymore on your insurance - unless you are with Aviva.  they are the only ones that allow a discount.  20%.  So when you get two the reduction is reduced to 10% and 4 it goes completely.  

If you crashed your car you would expect your no claim bonus to be affect so if you have points then the same would be the case with any discount.


----------



## truthseeker (10 Sep 2012)

peteb said:


> If its 2 points it doesnt cost you anymore on your insurance - unless you are with Aviva.  they are the only ones that allow a discount.  20%.  So when you get two the reduction is reduced to 10% and 4 it goes completely.
> 
> If you crashed your car you would expect your no claim bonus to be affect so if you have points then the same would be the case with any discount.



I am with Aviva. So the net outcome to me is, my insurance goes up. Or I lose a discount. Same thing. They were coming in at the cheapest quote for me even with the loss of discount.


----------



## PaddyW (11 Sep 2012)

123.ie are loading for 2 penatly points. I got a quote from them just yesterday and there is extra loading for the points.


----------



## Vanessa (11 Sep 2012)

You might get away with a small claim but God forbid a major claim involving loss of life the insurers will investigate every item to try and avoid liability


----------

